# Leopard gecko morph breeding results?



## Emma86 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a male and female high yellow hypo with a bit of carrot tail. I also have a female albino, which is very bright yellow with silvery eyes and very few spots (which are a sort of cappuccino colour). Firstly is my albino female a hybino or something? And what morph results should I expect when she breeds with my male? Any insight helpful thanks


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

What male do you have?

sorry read it wrong lol

Hypo x Hypo Albino =
Hypo Het Albino
Normal Het Albino

Some hypos may mature into Super Hypo's

Hope thiss helps


----------



## Emma86 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have 3 leo's:

1) male = high yellow hypo with a bit of carrot tail
2) female = same as male
3) female = albino with silvery eyes, bright yellow with very few cappuccino coloured spots. 

So what do you think? Sorry your answer has confused me lol!


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry :lol2:
So;
(Male) Hypo x (Female) Hypo =

25% Hypo (2 Copy) 
50% Hypo (1 Copy) 
25% Normal 

And (Male) Hypo x (Female) Hybino=

The same as above but all the offspring will be Het for Albino, And some of the Hypo's are likely to mature into Super Hypos

: victory:


----------



## Emma86 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks ok so "het".. Does that mean they will carry the albino gene but will not be albino? Is it more likely they will just be hypos and not hybino? Is that right? Sorry I'm still trying to properly get my head around it lol :-(


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Emma86 said:


> Thanks ok so "het".. Does that mean they will carry the albino gene but will not be albino? Is it more likely they will just be hypos and not hybino? Is that right? Sorry I'm still trying to properly get my head around it lol :-(


Yeah thats it:no1:

"Hybino" is just shortend from Hypo Albino


----------



## Emma86 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I know that hypo albino is called a hypo. Won't the offspring be sunglows though?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Emma86 said:


> Yes I know that hypo albino is called a hypo. Won't the offspring be sunglows though?


Hybino/Sunglow are pretty much the same, just different terms. Some people say a sunglow should have the carrot tail on top of being a Super Hypo, but others say they are one and the same.

Your pairing will not produce visual albino (Sunglow/Hybino) unless you are lucky and have a hidden albino (same version) het in the non albino,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Emma86 said:


> Yes I know that hypo albino is called a *hybino*. Won't the offspring be sunglows though?


Hybino steam from hypo albino that come from Ray hines.
Sunglow steam from hypo albino that come from TUG.

BUT being that noone really knows wheather there hypo albino, 
Can be traced back to Ray hines or TUG, Onless brough direct from them.

I do it that,

Hypo albino = Hybino.
Super hypo albino = Sunglow.


----------

